# Cheapest Vancouver moorage



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey all you fellow Vancouver BC-ites
Who has the cheapest moorage/foot/month for seasonal moorage
As I'm currently lacking an adequate tow vehicle I'm looking into moorage for my Danica 16.
Something on the North Shore and west of Lions gate would be ideal 
but anything that has decent access to Howe Sound would do
I know Burrard Civic marina is 9.96/ft/month, anything that cheap on the 
North Shore?
I live in Lynn Valley and have sailed Inian Arm a lot and would like to go farther afield


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey... we saw your boat tied up at Rocky Point Park last Saturday... at the restaurant? No sign of life aboard...

I think you'll find that not much is cheaper, if available at all, on the North Shore. esp west of Lions Gate. The only saving grace you have is the size (or lack of it) of your boat. Try Sewells, and you might try Harbour Yachts in in Fishermans' Cove West Van, they have a small marina that might shoehorn you in somewhere.

Bowen Island may find space for you too, but it's a bit of a commute. Good luck!


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

Haha! That was me
Somebodies dog pooped on the dock and my girlfriend's friend stepped in it...pooh on a dock! What next!
Too bad we didn't meet up.
I was meeting my sister for lunch at the fish and chips place...which was mayhem!
I'm currently at the Dollarton, I like the Arm, it's really pretty, but infested with powerboats in the summer and everybody's sharing the same smallish area. I spend a lot of time wallowing in people wakes. I guess I could just motor out to English bay but it'd take several hours and I'd have to hit slack tide at both bridges
I 'll check out those other options
I knew the North Shore would be expensive but you never really know till you ask


----------



## delite (Nov 2, 2009)

As already mentioned west of the Lions gate there isnt much and it will be expensive. A short ferry ride to Gibsons may prove worth while. The marina by Molly's Reach may be less expensive and allow you to get further afield although not very convenient. For something closer maybe try Lynnwwood (still around $10 ft/mo) or Mosquito Creek. I think both are usually full and do not to have waiting list. They do first come first served at the first of each month I believe. We have used Mosquito creek for short term stays during the fireworks. 
As a final alternative you would have noticed all the boats anchored north of Rocky Point. They dont pay anything but this doesnt allow easy access to anywhere but Indian Arm.


----------

